# Losing Feathers?



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

i Made A Post About My Dove Not Eating Good But, Now She Does.. 
Well, i Actually Think "She" is A He Now But Anyway, This Morning i Held Him And Noticed He Has A Bald Patch Under His Left Wing And The Front Of The Right Wing Was Pink And Looks Like A Feather Came Off And it Has Been Bleeding And They Both Have Rubbed Spots On Them i'm Not Sure Where They Came From But it Must've Been Last Night.. 
What Could Be Wrong and Do i Need To Do Anything?

i Am Still Thinking About Getting Another Dove To Live With Him But He's Been Alone For A Week, if i Put Another Will They Get Along Or Should i introduce Them Slowly, He Lived With This One Before At The Store, So i'm Just Not Sure..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

he probably is molting, as mine are now. sometimes they can get thin patches. or he caught himself on something. I would get a hen for him... or her, which ever he/she may be.


----------



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

this is a picture of him/her from a few days ago.. can anyone help me figure out what it really is? 

and if i get another one can i put it with him at first i really don't want them to not get along..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

oh I forgot you have a diamond dove.. best to state that when posting.

you need to learn about your new pet here is a link that can answer most of your questions.
http://www.diamonddove.info/

I think you will find handling them when they are new to your home is not wise as they get stressed really easy. best to make sure he is eating and drinking and not sick by quietly watching. and worry about the mate later. and find a vet in your area you can use if need be.


----------



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

i read it a few days before i got my dove but i didn't see anything about putting two doves together just different species..


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kristmas! said:


> i read it a few days before i got my dove but i didn't see anything about putting two doves together just different species..


the best thing is to get another dove for sure, and put it in a cage nest to yours for a week or so, and then try to introduce them.. but get a hen as two males may not get on with each other.. Im sure they cover it somewhere on that site. usually those(diamond doves) are sold in pairs. but make sure all is healthy with this one first.


----------



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

i know it says you can tell what sex they are by their eyes but... they pretty much all look the same to me!  i think the one at the store that sits in the nest all the time may be a girl though... so that's probably my best bet.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Kristmas! said:


> i know it says you can tell what sex they are by their eyes but... they pretty much all look the same to me!  i think the one at the store that sits in the nest all the time may be a girl though... so that's probably my best bet.


yes, I would guess that would be.. here is a bit from the site.. go back to it and really click on everything it has just about all in there.

"Introducing New Birds

This section pertains to bringing new birds home that either will be house in separate cages or young birds which may be housed in a baby cage until they are older. The main consideration is the need for quarantine to protect you existing birds, the need for a stress reduction period, and an acquaintance period if new birds are to be installed in a cage with old birds.

1. Keep the new birds in a separate cage at some distance or preferably in a separate room from where the existing birds are located for one or perhaps two weeks. This is a quarantine period. Observe the birds for any evidence of disease during this time. When cleaning bird cage or feeding the birds, always feed or clean the old birds first and then clean the new bird cage(s).

It is important to treat the quarantine period seriously. I heard of someone that purchased a number of doves at a large well known dove show, brought them home, and did not quarantine them. Not only did he loose the birds he purchased that looked very fine at the bird show, but he also lost most of his original flock.

2. Also consider this as a stress reduction period, as moving a bird always causes a high level of stress. Have the bird's cage ready before you return home. And then for the first week or two, only have one person approach the cage to provide food, water, and grit. Be sure the cage is located in a warm, quiet, draft free area where there is little human or other pet traffic. Also be sure no one approaches the cage wearing bright colored clothing, especially reds, yellows and oranges. Also be careful about carrying large objects near the bird's cage. Something as benign as a guitar case can cause havoc.

3. Installing new birds in the same cage with old birds almost always causes problems. New birds will be considered intruders by the old birds and this may result in fighting."


----------



## Kristmas! (May 21, 2010)

hmm this helps a lot..  i'll deffinately try to get a female although i don't really want millions of baby birdies. i have another cage so i think this might work out. 
thanks.


----------

